# British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear All,

We have heard a number of reports recently of incidents such as robberies, car-jackings, and assaults in Cairo. Most appear to be unsubstantiated. However, some reports of robberies and lootings in the greater Cairo/Alexandria area do appear to be credible. The Embassy/Consulate General is monitoring the situation very closely on a daily basis. If you have any further credible information we would be keen to receive it – I know that many of you are keeping us up to-date with events in your area. This is very much appreciated.

There will be more demonstrations around the cities and we advise you to stay away from any large gatherings and it is worth finding out what Army presence there is in the area where you live. 
We also recognise that the police presence on the streets is less than that prior to 25 January. This may well lead to an increase in crime. Please therefore be vigilant when travelling around Cairo/Alexandria and surrounding areas. Please also respect the midnight to 6 am curfew.
We will try and keep you as up-to-date on security developments as possible. We are also monitoring the situation regarding the curfew times closely. If we have any updates later today we will let you know asap. We have dealt with one arrest already for not observing the curfew.
Please continue to monitor our travel advice: Egypt travel advice.
Best regards and stay safe,
Dawn

Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul | British Embassy | 7 Ahmed Ragheb Street | Cairo | Tel +20 2 27916000 | FTN: 8407 6005 | email: [email protected]

For more information on consular services see our website: UK in Egypt


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Two egyptian women in our office (one who is pregnant) were robbed in separate incidences a week ago by purse snatchers on motor cycles in new maadi. Happened at a major traffic intersection during lunch time with many people around, they screamed but no one helped.

As an expat I don't think it's safe to walk around anywhere outside by one's self at the moment (especially if you're a women).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Two egyptian women in our office (one who is pregnant) were robbed in separate incidences a week ago by purse snatchers on motor cycles in new maadi. Happened at a major traffic intersection during lunch time with many people around, they screamed but no one helped.
> 
> As an expat I don't think it's safe to walk around anywhere outside by one's self at the moment (especially if you're a women).




I do not go out by myself now and I do not use a taxi either...better safe than sorry


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I do not go out by myself now and I do not use a taxi either...better safe than sorry


Have things got a lot worse here over the years?

I don't remember it being as bad in the early / mid nineties.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Have things got a lot worse here over the years?
> 
> I don't remember it being as bad in the early / mid nineties.




Well yes things have changed dramatically since Jan 28th.

Firstly you are a man so things are not so bad for you but the past few years has seen an increase in street crime and sexual harassment.
There will always be someone who will come back and say.. I travel all over Egypt by myself and I feel safe and that is great but it is not how the majority of people feel.
My maid has taken to wearing an abaya and hajjab when she goes out. Don't forget crime statistics were never reported properly here the figures were manipulated.
I used to live above the police station and would smile when people told me there was no crime here... each night and morning the street would be full of the blue "paddy" waggons each filled to the limit with arrestees.. women and men in the same wagons. Each prisoner would be beaten with a stick as they left the wagon and went into the police station.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes things have changed dramatically since Jan 28th.
> 
> Firstly you are a man so things are not so bad for you but the past few years has seen an increase in street crime and sexual harassment.
> There will always be someone who will come back and say.. I travel all over Egypt by myself and I feel safe and that is great but it is not how the majority of people feel.
> ...


Yes and arrested for no reason at all but given horrendous treatment by the police.....then held for god knows how long without any court appearance thanks to the years of "emergency situation that egypt was in"


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes things have changed dramatically since Jan 28th.
> 
> Firstly you are a man so things are not so bad for you but the past few years has seen an increase in street crime and sexual harassment.


Yes i see your point about crime and sexual harassement. 

I don't understand why there has been an increase in sexual harassement, from what i have seen the youth now are a lot less conservative than they were 15 years ago and also they have access to internet etc etc with all that entails...
Without sounding like a sex therapist I don't understand this level of sexual frustration here....it is not as if sex is not available here if they want it, quite the contrary in fact.

For crime i guess narcotics is probably the reason.

I don't believe poverty necessarily is the causation factor of these problems.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Yes i see your point about crime and sexual harassement.
> 
> I don't understand why there has been an increase in sexual harassement, from what i have seen the youth now are a lot less conservative than they were 15 years ago and also they have access to internet etc etc with all that entails...
> Without sounding like a sex therapist I don't understand this level of sexual frustration here....it is not as if sex is not available here if they want it, quite the contrary in fact.
> ...




Porn on the net must play a big factor as does satellite television.
A great deal of men here think we live the lives they see on t.v/porn,, white women are all ****s and are asking for it.

Sex may be available for some but that is not the norm.


----------

